# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новая услуга «Белтелеком» для юридических лиц «Предоставление в пользование сети Wi-Fi» набирает поп

## ByFly

С 3 августа 2015 года компания Белтелеком реализует новую услугу для  юридических лиц [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  Первым заказчиком услуги стала администрация торгового центра Столица. За этот период в торговом центре было активировано почти 19 000 пин-кодов. Ежедневно бесплатным Wi-Fi от Белтелеком в ТЦ Столица пользуются около 200 человек.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

